# Wow, ya hate to see this stuff



## Mekosho (Mar 12, 2006)

May Told To Report To Prison 
By JAMES L. WHITE 
03/10/2006


Email to a friend

Post a Comment

Printer-friendly

Jimmy Ray May, the 45-year-old former taekwondo instructor convicted of first-degree sexual abuse of one of his teen-aged students, has been ordered to report to the Boone County Jail to await transport to prison.






 The Arkansas Court of Appeals upheld the conviction of a Boone County man convicted of first-degree sexual abuse of one of his teen-aged students.
May, 45, was arrested and charged with raping the girl, who told police she was 13 at the time, in March 2003.
He was tried by jury in November 2004 and acquitted on the rape charge, but the jury did convict on first-degree sexual abuse and sentenced May to six years in prison.
May appealed that conviction and was allowed to remain free on appeal bond of $25,000 since a few days after his conviction and has been free since that time.
On appeal, he argued that there wasn't enough evidence to convict him of the charge because he wasn't ever a custodian or temporary caretaker of the girl, even though May routinely took the girl home from practice, with the approval of her parents, and to and from out-of-town taekwondo tournaments.
The higher court discounted that argument and upheld his conviction in mid-February.
The Boone County Circuit Clerk's office received a mandate Wednesday that informed officials of the upheld conviction and ordered him to report to the Boone County Sheriff's Office immediately.
"If the surrender is not immediate," the mandate said, "his bond is declared forfeited and a warrant shall issue for [May's] arrest."
Sheriff Danny Hickman said Wednesday afternoon that May was not yet in custody, but he also said he has been in contact with May since the mandate came down from the Court of Appeals.
"He has been ordered to report immediately," Hickman said.


----------



## MJS (Mar 12, 2006)

Mod Note

Thread moved to Horror Stories

MJS
MT Mod


----------



## bydand (Mar 12, 2006)

Stuff like this gives the whole MA family a black eye.  There are not words to describe how vile this is.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 14, 2006)

i have no doubt at all that if this story were about me, my original teacher would have seen to it i never made it to prison.

i don't know if i could do that if the story were about one of my students, but i sure see where my teacher's coming from.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]*Karate instructor charged with sexually assaulting a minor given $100,000 bond*[/FONT]



> Tiller, a karate instructor, is suspected of assaulting the boy in August 2006 at the Wingate Inn in Columbia. The two were in town for a karate tournament when the alleged incident happened.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope he flees  and is later gut  shot resisting arrest.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 14, 2007)

Hopefully the girl will get the help she needs. *That's* the most important thing right now.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is what gives MA a bad name


----------



## tellner (Jun 14, 2007)

It's probably more common than we'd like to think. 

Think about it. You have adults in positions of power and trust. With the funny clothes, rituals and foreign words and all the regular rules don't apply. The kids' developing egos are heavily invested in their relationship with the teacher. There is no outside oversight. It could hardly be better designed for sexual predators. 

It's not only children. We've all seen or heard about martial arts teachers who hit on their students. It's bad. It's unethical. And it happens all the time.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 14, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> I hope he flees  and is later gut  shot resisting arrest.



He hasn't been convicted yet.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think Darth was commenting on the "instructor" in the original post who HAS been convicted AND lost an appeal.  If that's the case, then, yeah, there is no punishment bad enough for the guy.


----------



## Sapper6 (Jun 14, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> This is what gives MA a bad name


 
I doubt that.

Obviously, it's terrible that this happened, but it happens everyday and is not specific to business, trade, etc.

bad martial artists give the industry a bad name, not this.


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2007)

tellner said:


> It's probably more common than we'd like to think.
> 
> Think about it. You have adults in positions of power and trust. With the funny clothes, rituals and foreign words and all the regular rules don't apply. The kids' developing egos are heavily invested in their relationship with the teacher. There is no outside oversight. It could hardly be better designed for sexual predators.
> 
> It's not only children. We've all seen or heard about martial arts teachers who hit on their students. It's bad. It's unethical. And it happens all the time.


 
Pretty common, one of my old shin-toshi instructers had 'habits' like this. It was always unnerving to see him pick up on teenagers at restraunts and places like that after workouts. On the one hand you wanna ask him wtf? and on the other you don't want to get in his kill zone... I will say this if you have children, no matter the age, involved in MA's make sure that you're just as involved in what they are doing as they are. Don't just drop them off for day care or trust the parties involved to handle it or you're asking to get burned. I could give a name but I think I've said enuff on the subject... Karma always seems to distribute the appropriate hand me downs.


----------



## tellner (Jun 15, 2007)

Fang said:


> On the one hand you wanna ask him wtf? and on the other you don't want to get in his kill zone



On the other hand, if he's ****ing underage girls or boys and you just stand there doing nothing you are culpable. You saw a crime being committed and just let it happen. Was he going to murder you then and there? Were you afraid he'd sneak ninja-like into your house at night? Or were you simply letting it slide because he was someone you trained with and you didn't like the idea of finding a new dojo?


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2007)

tellner said:


> On the other hand, if he's ****ing underage girls or boys and you just stand there doing nothing you are culpable. You saw a crime being committed and just let it happen. Was he going to murder you then and there? Were you afraid he'd sneak ninja-like into your house at night? Or were you simply letting it slide because he was someone you trained with and you didn't like the idea of finding a new dojo?


 
Nah, I quit training with him. Quit hanging out with him. Also don't have anything to do with him. He had a lot of bad habits from my perspective. At the time I didn't want to get an awefully hard neck crank or some other 'accident' applied thouroughly. Yes, I have a respectable amount of fear of him, though its less and less as the years wear on and I realize what I'm capable of in my own right... I don't feel as if I let anything slide tellner, thats just the way things were and near the conclusion of our relationship I was presented with ample oppurtunity to jump on the band wagon as a 16 year old girl kinda got sweet on me, I didn't reply. Like I said I could drop a name but its a serious enough allegation that I'd only do that if we were face to face so he could consider his accuser.


----------



## qi-tah (Jun 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> It's probably more common than we'd like to think.
> 
> Think about it. You have adults in positions of power and trust. With the funny clothes, rituals and foreign words and all the regular rules don't apply. The kids' developing egos are heavily invested in their relationship with the teacher. There is no outside oversight. It could hardly be better designed for sexual predators.
> 
> It's not only children. We've all seen or heard about martial arts teachers who hit on their students. It's bad. It's unethical. And it happens all the time.


 
Just did a quick mental tally of the number of MA teachers i've had... for serious training 4, if you count the casual stuff as well then it up to 6. Of those 6, there were 2 that i knew of that bought into the whole "master/female groupie" sexual dynamic... that's 1 in 3!! Bloody hell... i know it's a small sample size, but even so!! :erg:


----------



## tellner (Jun 18, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> Just did a quick mental tally of the number of MA teachers i've had... for serious training 4, if you count the casual stuff as well then it up to 6. Of those 6, there were 2 that i knew of that bought into the whole "master/female groupie" sexual dynamic... that's 1 in 3!! Bloody hell... i know it's a small sample size, but even so!! :erg:



Yeppers. It's a serious danger, not just for kids. I'm spinning off another thread on the subject of the student/teacher dynamic in MA and how it can play out in romantic or sexual ways. For the record my philosophy is "You don't date your students" in the same sense that "You don't fornicate with your parents in church during a funeral service."


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2007)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:

Please, keep the conversation non-offensive and non-graphic.

-Karen Cohn
-MT Senior Moderator-*


----------

